# Can't See Behind - Quad Cab



## Brookside (Nov 24, 2005)

Our newer truck is a Dodge quad cab, and in a blowing snow like today the rear window fogs up, but you can't reach it to wipe it off. Wonder if they make aftermarket elec defroster grids. With our conventional cab trucks you can wipe it off and peer between the snowflakes. Anybody else have this problem and have a good solution? Please, no lectures about using the mirrors - they don't tell the whole story. I tried a rag on a stick, that wasn't so great.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

They do make an aftermarket rear window defroster, a friend had one on his 98 GMC. Not sure where you can get one, but they do make one.

John


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

actually, I had this problem today.

I had a defroster window, long story short, I turned to sharp with my gooseneck float and now I have power sliding window.

I found the window kept fogging up when I had the windows cracked/open. To remedy this I had to turn the heat on in the vehicle for a bit with the windows up and dry up the moisture. It seemed to work.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Learn to use your rearview mirrors. I did and I'm the worst driver ever. It saves your neck too.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

The problem is bad back up lights as well. Dodge ,bless their hearts, has the worst f-in backup lights I have yet to see on a work truck. They even have a brownish lens for cripes sake.

Soon as it warms up a tad I am getting something to brighten it up back there when I am backing up. Even with a clear back window and heated mirrors that are clean and clear it sucks to see backing up.


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

Crack your back windows an inch and turn on the floor/defrost. Works great.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Use the air conditioning, it gets the moisture out of the air.

In the summertime, if you look under your truck by the front passenger side tire, you'll see a puddle of moisture, it's the same as the winter.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

gpin said:


> Learn to use your rearview mirrors. I did and I'm the worst driver ever. It saves your neck too.


that doesnt always work in a parking lot that has cars and poles, shopping carts, etc......


----------



## Brookside (Nov 24, 2005)

don_luciano674 said:


> Crack your back windows an inch and turn on the floor/defrost. Works great.


I'll try cracking the back windows next time. I generaly leave the front ones cracked. A day like today is tough, every time you jump out to do something you climb back in covered with snow. I'm going to check the auto parts stores for a rear window defroster, too. If the back glass was warm it would melt the snow that gets blown against it - that's the other half of the problem.


----------



## Brookside (Nov 24, 2005)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> Use the air conditioning, it gets the moisture out of the air.
> 
> In the summertime, if you look under your truck by the front passenger side tire, you'll see a puddle of moisture, it's the same as the winter.


Can you run the AC and the heat at the same time? Maybe that's a stupid question, but I've never done that. You're right about the AC taking the moisture out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Brookside said:


> Can you run the AC and the heat at the same time? Maybe that's a stupid question, but I've never done that. You're right about the AC taking the moisture out.


]

Yes, you can run the heat no matter what, it's just a temperature control.

However, depending on what year your truck is, it's going to make a difference if you can run the a/c in the defrost mode, or if you're going to have to run it blowing on you.

I know my '03 Dodge QC and the '05 Dodge QC both have a seperate button to turn the a/c on no matter how else the knobs are turned.

If I remember right, my '02 that I had, you could only run the a/c if you were blowing the air out of the vents on the dash.


----------



## Brookside (Nov 24, 2005)

It's an '04, so I guess I can do that. It's worth a try, anything to get the moisture out. Thanks.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dress light. keep At least one window cracked, on the Leeward side, to limit how much snow comes in the window. Fan set to high or one notch down, keep the heat up to 3/4 or more. and the big one, You need to limit how much snow gets inside. less moisture= less fog.
I dress light and wear overhauls when i have to get out, then you can take them off before you get back in. 
keep the windows clean, in side and out a lot of the problem is snow on the outside sticking to the window causing condensation on the inside.
I use Rain-X on the out side and keep the inside clean.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

go to dicks sport goods or a local ski shop and get there anti fog cloth. wipes. spray. and apply to windows. ive always used itand it works great.

payton


----------



## terraventure (Jan 20, 2004)

*rear view mirrors*

You should use your rear view mirrors then you don't need to worry about the back window. I plow driveways with an f550 mason dump and sander. There is no choice but use my mirrors. You have to know how far behind the real wheels the end of truck is but I have had no problems. If you are unsure get out and check behind you befor backing up. My biggest problem is most of the driveways I do are about the width of my truck with trees overhanging. I think I will be investing in a polisher to buff out the scratches in the paint in the spring.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I'd try anti-fog stuff. Wipe it on


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

You can find after market window defrosters in JC Whitney.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*dodge*

Not looking to start a war at all, but everyone i know who runs dodge has tons of problems ( myself included, been there, done that) they just dont seem to hold up like the gm's. Not cutting anyone down here, my experince with chrysler was a nightmare!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Lawnking I know what you mean. I have always been a GM man but have a had a kind of hankering for Mo-par since a teen and hot-rods. I drove a nice 360cu power wagon back in 94 and when the new body styles came out bought me one. It was 2whl drive half ton. A Cadillac among basic trucks and I loved it. I have had zero problems with it and besides minor recalls the truck has never gave me one iota of trouble. It has been garage kept and maintenance has been done by me regularly and it still runs like new. I just gave it to my daughter and her husband as a gift and it still looks showroom new.

But, I bought my quad last December. I based it on how my 94 is. I should have researched a bit more and talked to a few guys that have plowed with the dodge. I already replaced the trans and that was after only 3 uses last year. The trans guy said it was from misuse from the previous owner but it is common on Dodge trucks that plow and not to expect even 30k miles before needing another one if I continue to plow with it. It is supposed to be the HD model but it seems to not want to carry the same weight as my GMC k2500 and far far less than my old 89 GMC K2500HD I had. It has less traction then any GMC or Chevy I have ever had. I bought new tires this year especially for plowing as I thought the ones on it were not what I wanted and were worn but last year I slipped around like a ice skater. Sadly the tires helped very little as I still have the traction problem and spinning on flat slick spots no matter the weight I have in the back.

Don't get me wrong I like the Dodge overall. The seat is comfortable the height of the truck is good, engine is decent and starts everyday although in the 4x4 it seems my 350ci GM is stronger then the Dodge 360ci gas mileage on the Dodge is much better but that may be due to it being newer. I am not unhappy with it like if it was a ford but after this season if I get a chance I will be selling it and getting another GMC 2500HD.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

once you run your defroster on the climate control the AC compressor comes on to remove the moisture as well. Thats why old trucks with no AC - like my jeep- have crappy defrosters. They need to come out with a sliding aftermarket window that has a electric defroster in it, like some of the new trucks are coming out with.

And I still say your mirrors are fine for doing a driveway and dont give you the views you need doing parkinglots. Try picking up a sign pole or a shopping cart right behind the truck with a side view mirror.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

lawn king said:


> Not looking to start a war at all, but everyone i know who runs dodge has tons of problems ( myself included, been there, done that) they just dont seem to hold up like the gm's. Not cutting anyone down here, my experince with chrysler was a nightmare!


I think you will find this in ever brand out there.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

wls said:


> I think you will find this in ever brand out there.


CORRECT!!! :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## Brookside (Nov 24, 2005)

That's why we had to replace a rear bumper.
(QUOTE)
And I still say your mirrors are fine for doing a driveway and dont give you the views you need doing parkinglots. Try picking up a sign pole or a shopping cart right behind the truck with a side view mirror.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RTW5150 (Nov 17, 2005)

REAPER said:


> Lawnking I know what you mean. I have always been a GM man but have a had a kind of hankering for Mo-par since a teen and hot-rods. I drove a nice 360cu power wagon back in 94 and when the new body styles came out bought me one. It was 2whl drive half ton. A Cadillac among basic trucks and I loved it. I have had zero problems with it and besides minor recalls the truck has never gave me one iota of trouble. It has been garage kept and maintenance has been done by me regularly and it still runs like new. I just gave it to my daughter and her husband as a gift and it still looks showroom new.
> 
> But, I bought my quad last December. I based it on how my 94 is. I should have researched a bit more and talked to a few guys that have plowed with the dodge. I already replaced the trans and that was after only 3 uses last year. The trans guy said it was from misuse from the previous owner but it is common on Dodge trucks that plow and not to expect even 30k miles before needing another one if I continue to plow with it. It is supposed to be the HD model but it seems to not want to carry the same weight as my GMC k2500 and far far less than my old 89 GMC K2500HD I had. It has less traction then any GMC or Chevy I have ever had. I bought new tires this year especially for plowing as I thought the ones on it were not what I wanted and were worn but last year I slipped around like a ice skater. Sadly the tires helped very little as I still have the traction problem and spinning on flat slick spots no matter the weight I have in the back.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I like the Dodge overall. The seat is comfortable the height of the truck is good, engine is decent and starts everyday although in the 4x4 it seems my 350ci GM is stronger then the Dodge 360ci gas mileage on the Dodge is much better but that may be due to it being newer. I am not unhappy with it like if it was a ford but after this season if I get a chance I will be selling it and getting another GMC 2500HD.


There is a trick to the Dodge trans if you're going to plow you have to remove the reverse check ball or else you will smoke your trans. A friend of mine worked for Dodge and they were required to do this mod whenever they installed a plow package, both him & I plow neither of us had problems with our trans.


----------



## paynter2 (Nov 24, 2005)

You probably already thought of this, but running your heat/defrost in 'recircularion' mode will fog up your windows. Maybe it's as simple as turning recirculation off.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

RTW5150 said:


> There is a trick to the Dodge trans if you're going to plow you have to remove the reverse check ball or else you will smoke your trans. A friend of mine worked for Dodge and they were required to do this mod whenever they installed a plow package, both him & I plow neither of us had problems with our trans.


Any more info to this trick?


----------



## RTW5150 (Nov 17, 2005)

crazymike said:


> Any more info to this trick?


Look here : http://dodgeram.info/tsb/recalls/Notice690.htm


----------

